# Reallocated Sector Count 05



## sectorskills (Oct 30, 2017)

I have been having this error  since  2014. But only today i decided to check if there were bad sectors. So i used HDD regenerator to check bad sectors .Funny thing before the scan it was 112. After the full scan with no bad sectors it is now 120. The scan did not show any bad sectors. This is a laptop Seagate HDD 5400rpm 500GB. I know that the disk will die soon but when. I was expecting this in 2014. Almost 3 years have gone by. I keep it on almost 12-18 hours a day. Usually for downloads. What caused the deterioration. Normal wear and tear or just manufacturing defect?

Thanks





 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Get Hitachi/IBM disk fitness Test, check it, to me it maybe dying.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2017)

sectorskills said:


> What caused the deterioration. Normal wear and tear or just manufacturing defect?



Impossible to know. All SMART data does is tell you the current health of the drive. It cant tell you if you dropped it out of a plane or pissed on it.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 30, 2017)

The drive is dying.  It's merely remapping sectors in a desperate attempt to save itself.  The more strenuous the activity the drive performs, the more likely it's demise will be hastened (as illustrated by your surface scan).

There is no way to "regenerate" remapped sectors safely, they are gone.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 30, 2017)

HDD regenerator is a lie. Trust me I used it.

Bad sectors are typical of seagate drives.

Get a new drive whenever.


----------



## Frick (Oct 30, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> The drive is dying.  It's merely remapping sectors in a desperate attempt to save itself.  The more strenuous the activity the drive performs, the more likely it's demise will be hastened (as illustrated by your surface scan).
> 
> There is no way to "regenerate" remapped sectors safely, they are gone.



This. Replace ASAP.

Reallocated sectors are only "fine" (if the drive is backed up very regurarly - which every drive should be anyway - and if it's not very essential) if there are very few of them and they do not increase in numbers no matter what you do, but this is not the case here.


----------



## sectorskills (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you all for the reply. That's what I wanted to hear. Basically all my important files are on my external hard drives. If the HDD dies. Oh well. I have an SSD I got recently. Its temperature is 39degree  on idle. That is irrelevant I know. I think being 5400rpm has slowed its deterioration rate. My 7200rpm HDD which recently died had the same problem.


----------



## Pruny (Oct 30, 2017)

Realocated sectors dont make problems,  they are not used anymore. 
Curent sector pending shows the ones instable.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2017)

eidairaman1  pointed out that the manufactures fitness test would be the next move. HD Tune warnings are not always fatal. But likely in this case


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2017)

Pruny said:


> Realocated sectors dont make problems,  they are not used anymore.
> Curent sector pending shows the ones instable.


No but, it does say how many blocks have been marked as bad. I would call 120 a fairly high number. A drive where this value is climbing (not staying stable,) is a sign of failure but, you can only reallocate so many sectors before there are more bad blocks than spare ones. It also means that data could be corrupted if those blocks were actively being used when they got reallocated. Either way, the OP needs to back up the stuff on that disk as a precaution, even if there is an intent to use it until it actually fails.


----------



## Pruny (Nov 5, 2017)

its a high number but they dont die from realocated sectors.  my old drive its still works for movies , but because of curent pending sectors i had to disable a partition.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2017)

Lol, that's sketchy. How many hours on that drive?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 5, 2017)

Pruny said:


> its a high number but they dont die from realocated sectors.  my old drive its still works for movies , but because of curent pending sectors i had to disable a partition.



For unimportant storage that is probably fine to do. Once a drive is reporting reallocated and bad sectors, it's blown through the buffer of them that it had shipped with anyways. Which is a sign of potential danger ahead. 

Every hard drive out there has bad sectors, period. It cannot be avoided with these kinds of drives, so they include a buffer to allow reallocated and bad sectors to occur even before the OS becomes aware via SMART reporting. What the board logic reports versus how many there are is actually two very different figures. And odds are you'll never know how many actual bad sectors a drive has, but only what sectors it is telling you about. There's an inherent risk where you might use a drive reporing reallocated or bad sector issues and be fine, others where it had minimal warning and failed in minutes or hours. I've seen plenty of both and everything in between.

Having to "disable a partition" isn't a good answer for a drive that has any kind of data that might have any kind of reliance or importance. But it is definitely a method to continue using the flagged "good" parts of the drive until it gives up the ghost.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Jetster said:


> eidairaman1  pointed out that the manufactures fitness test would be the next move. HD Tune warnings are not always fatal. But likely in this case




DFT has been around since IBM Deathstar, pretty good test, can detect and run on most hds too


----------

